# see who's viewed your profile



## robina_80

i know there used to be an application on facebook to check whos most viewed your profile but what happened it it, and is there another way to check


----------



## Machin3

i think they still have that. From what I can tell, it looks as if its something fresh because I started seeing people with it about 2 months ago.


----------



## robina_80

whats it called, do you know?


----------



## bmtt

There is one called Fan-Check.
View the link below for more information on it:

http://www.simplyzesty.com/social-media/facebook-app-5-million-downloads-1-day-lets-find-stalkers/


----------



## PabloTeK

You can't. Facebook doesn't give out who's viewing your profile, instead Fan Checker/whatever-it's-called-this-week I think uses randomness to select your friends, especially obvious as my number one was once apparently someone who has never posted ANYTHING on my profile of photos etc...


----------



## Respital

Any application you use for something like this is likely malware or used in a scam, facebook does not release this information, to my knowledge.


----------



## just a noob

from what i can tell they only work if the people visiting your page also have it installed


----------

